# Eier



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2007)

Ich habe in meinem Schwimmteich Eier gefunden.
Sieht aus wie Laich mit 2 mm großen, halb weiß und halb braunen Eiern.
Was wird das???


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2007)

hallo!

hm ne kleine portion ruehrei wuerd ich sagen  8) 

nene, mach mal bilder, so kann man(n) schlecht was sagen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2007)

So hier das Foto, allerdings sind die Eier mittlerweile gelb/weiß, statt braun/weiß!

OK, das war zu viel versprochen, das mit dem Bild hochladen geht nicht  , und Internetseite hab ich keine. Kann ich das Bild per email schicken?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2007)

Hat niemand eine Idee was das werden könnte?

Ich hätt´s gerne gewusst bevor sie schlüpfen..... 

Ich hab bis jetzt im Teich:
Wasserbienen
__ Frösche
Ringelnattern
Wasserschnecken
__ Wasserläufer
__ Gelbrandkäfer
__ Molche
__ Egel
...


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo Mone,

registriere dich kostenlos hier http://www.imageshack.us/
da kannst du bilder hochladen und hier im Forum dann einfügen 

z.B. so





wenn man draufklickt bekommt man eine vergrössereung   

dann wird eine bestimmung leichter


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2007)

Hoffe es funktioniert:

[URL=http://img227.imageshack.u...t9.jpg][IMG]http://img227.imageshack.us/img22

oder




sind zwei verschiedene Ansichten!

*DANKE für die Hilfe!!!!!*


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2007)

hi!

also ich wuerd sagen: froschlaich


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2007)

laolamia schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> also ich wuerd sagen: froschlaich



Hallo Marco,
habe ich auch zuerst gedacht, aber gelb/Weiß


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2007)

Ich dachte das mit den Fröschen wäre für heuer schon erledigt   

Wenn ich den Laich in ein benachbartes Biotop umsiedle, kommen die __ Frösche dann trotzdem zum Schwimmteich zurück? Und ich habe bis jetzt immer nur schwarze Fischeier gesehen....


Ist es ausgeschlossen, dass es sich um Fischeier handelt? Ich meine, woher würden die auch kommen, ich habe ja keine Fische im Schwimmteich......nur gelegentlichen Entenbesuch, die würden aber auch nur einzelne Eier einschleppen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2007)

Mone schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte das mit den Fröschen wäre für heuer schon erledigt


Also, meine Froggys geben jetzt grad richtig gas (sehr zu unfreude meines sohnes )



			
				Mone schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich den Laich in ein benachbartes Biotop umsiedle, kommen die __ Frösche dann trotzdem zum Schwimmteich zurück? Und ich habe bis jetzt immer nur schwarze Fischeier gesehen....


Eigentlich kenne ich das so dass die Frösche dahin zurückkehren wo sie geschlüpft sind oder gelaicht haben...




			
				Mone schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es ausgeschlossen, dass es sich um Fischeier handelt? Ich meine, woher würden die auch kommen, ich habe ja keine Fische im Schwimmteich......nur gelegentlichen Entenbesuch, die würden aber auch nur einzelne Eier einschleppen.


also, wenn du 100%ig ausschließen kannst das fische bei dir im Teich sind, kannst du auch davon ausgehen dass es keine Fischeier sind


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2007)

Ich hab jedenfalls noch keinen Fisch in meinem Teich gesehen!

Nur hab ich auch noch keinen Froschlaich in dieser Farbe gesehen....und anscheinend auch von euch keiner......komisch.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2007)

Also Froschlaich hat so wie ich ihn kenne (wohne mitten in der Natur und hab das daher schon öfters gesehen) dunkle Eidotter und größere Eier, wirkt also weniger dicht gepunktet.

__ Frösche würd ich also ausschließen, was es sonst sein könnte weiss ich nicht.


----------

